# My AWESOME Fanfic Story



## Telnac (Sep 16, 2009)

Bob was a dragon, but not just any dragon:  Bob was the most *awesome* dragon the world had ever known.  So awesome was he that he could collapse the Sun into a black hole by farting.

                  Along came a fox who claimed that Bob was not all that awesome.  Bob farted, and the fox was sucked into a black hole.

  The end.

-------------------------
I wrote this as a way to poke fun at Mary Sue characters, and I thought people here might like a bit of satirical humor.  

Enjoy.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 16, 2009)

Eh, what?


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, I must say I see several holes in your plotline.  For example, dragons don't fart!  That's totally unrealistic!


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 16, 2009)

I myself would have made a longer fanfic about the Mary Sue characters and the eventual climax with the fox being sucked into the black hole.


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 16, 2009)

the greatest epic man has ever known :V


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 16, 2009)

This story gets a half eaten cookie. And a really fierce: >=C


----------

